# Why Halloween is better than *sex*



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, I am a happily married woman, and I never speak about intimacy IRL. However, this is the internet...so gander these two lists from Snopes.com!

http://www.snopes.com/holidays/halloween/topten.asp

first top ten:

10. You’re guaranteed to get a little something in the sack.

9. The uglier you are, the easier it is to get some.

8. It doesn’t matter if the kids hear you moaning and groaning.

7. Less guilt the morning after.

6. It doesn’t matter if they fantasize you’re somebody else, because you are.

5. Forty years from now, you’ll still enjoy candy.

4. If you don’t get what you want, you can always go next door.

3. If you get tired, you can wait 10 minutes and go again.

2. You don’t have to compliment the person who gives you some.

1. You can do the whole neighborhood!

Ok, pretty funny. Next list is Top ten things that sound dirty on Halloween, but aren't...


Top Ten Things that sound dirty on Halloween

10. SHE'S A GOBLIN!
9. I'D LIKE TO GET A LITTLE SOMETHIN IN THE SACK TONIGHT.
8. JUST GET ON YOUR HANDS AND KNEES AND BOB YOUR HEAD.
7. SHE'S GOT A COUPLE OF NICE PUMPKINS ON HER PORCH.
6. IF YOU JUST LICK IT, IT WILL LAST LONGER.
5. LET ME SEE YOUR BIG SACK.
4. CAN I EAT YOUR ZAGNUTS?
3. HAVE YOUR MOM CHECK IT BEFORE YOU PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH.
2. YOU SCARED ME STIFF!
1. HE'S GOT CANDY SPREAD OUT ON THE LIVING ROOM FLOOR!


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

I totally just emailed this to my fiance! lol!


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

I just emailed this to my wife....She'll love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

Thats some funny stuff right there


----------



## spooksee (Oct 13, 2012)

Ha those are very, very funny, LOL thanks!

I do have to beg to differ, I was browsing a blog I frequent and yesterday saw this post the fun of naughty about combining Halloween first then sex later... actually it's a joke post but I'd thought I'd share since we're on topic here! 

By the way, 8. JUST GET ON YOUR HANDS AND KNEES AND BOB YOUR HEAD. - that has got to be the funniest saying I've heard in a long time!


Here's my contribution to the list:

4 Reasons That Pumpkins Are Better Than Men

1. Every year you get a brand new crop to choose from.

2. One usually makes a better pie.

3. If you don't like the way he looks, you just carve up another face.

4. If he starts smelling up your place, you can just throw him out.


----------



## MarcusB (Oct 21, 2012)

Hilarious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol way to funny!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol too funny!!


----------



## Dory Lucas (Nov 13, 2012)

hahaha, too funny


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Spooksee, That is too cute! I shared your pumpkin list with my mum, shes like the pumpkin queen! Thanks for th giggles! ^.^


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha thats funny! Thanks for the list!


----------

